

Open source Projects for Java juniors - unkn0wn

Hello guys. I am a java guy who have a decent knowledge and understanding of J2SE, and after a while I have noticed that to be really good at programming in java , it will be better to join an open source project that is implemented using Java. So, here I am seeking an advise for a java open source project which i can join to give me expertise in Java and programming in general and also give a hand to that great community. I would really prefer open source projects that still in the first phase and also that us using some Agile methodologies. That is it and Thanks in advance.
======
iworkforthem
You could look at these projects Hibernate, Spring Framework, ActiveMQ,
Cassandra, etc they are not quite in the first phase.

~~~
unkn0wn
I really appreciate your response, but those Frameworks are in a far phase !!,
which i could not follow or start participating in the current code. Please
advise me guys, it is very important for me.

